# Redbird jr. Tricycle for sale



## roadmaster29 (Sep 6, 2011)

Red bird jr. Tricycle for sale
Red bir jr.. For sale, this is a rare bird i think more rare than a blue one...
Send a pm if interested , asking $1,500 for it or best offer


----------

